# Canada Loses Three Soldiers



## elle (Mar 4, 2009)

3 soldiers killed on patrol in Arghandab District
Updated Wed. Mar. 4 2009 9:26 AM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Three Canadian Forces personnel were killed when an improvised explosive device detonated near an armoured vehicle during a patrol in the Arghandab District. Two others were injured in the attack. 

The incident happened northwest of Kandahar City on Tuesday, the Canadian military confirmed early Wednesday morning. Canadian Forces personnel were conducting security operations in the area. 

"It is with great sadness that I must announce three soldiers were killed yesterday when an improvised explosive device detonated near a vehicle patrol of Canadian soldiers," Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance, the commander of Canadian troops in Afghanistan, told a news conference. 

Killed in action were: 

Warrant Officer Dennis Raymond Brown, from the Lincoln and Welland Regiment 
Cpl. Dany Olivier Fortin, from 425 Tactical Fighter Squadron at 3 Wing Bogotville 
Cpl. Kenneth Chad O'Quinn, from 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group Headquarters and Signals Squadron. 
The soldiers were returning from defusing another IED when they were killed, said The Globe and Mail's Gloria Galloway, reporting from Kandahar. 

"These men who were killed were part of a special response team that was sent out yesterday to go defuse a roadside bomb in what has been a relatively safe part of this country," Galloway told CTV's Canada AM. 

"They defused the bomb, they took the bomb out of the earth, and as they were on their way back home they hit another bomb and it exploded, killing three of our Canadian soldiers and wounding two others." 

Since the start of Canadian military activities in Afghanistan, 111 Canadian soldiers have lost their lives. 

------


On their way back to Kandahar City, their armoured vehicle hit another roadside bomb. 

-------

Fallen soldiers 

Brown, a reservist soldier with the Lincoln and Welland Regiment, leaves behind a wife and four children. 

He was described by Vance as cheerful and upbeat, no matter what challenge he was facing. As a civilian, he served as a police special constable. 

Fortin, a member of the air force based out of Bagotville, Que., was a strong supporter of the Montreal Canadiens and was known to his fellow soldiers as 'Danny-O.' 

O'Quinn was described as a "proud, dedicated soldier who had a bright future ahead of him." 

Vance said O'Quinn "believed he could accomplish anything in his life and everyone had the same faith in him." 


Full story here:

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNe...anistan_canada_090304/20090304?hub=TopStories


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 4, 2009)

RIP WO Brown, CPL Fortin, CPL O'Quinn

Prayers out for the wounded and all those affected.

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 4, 2009)

Damn!  RIP Brothers, you'll be missed.  

VVV


----------



## formerBrat (Mar 4, 2009)

RIP to our Canadian friends and condolences to their families and friends. Well wishes for the wounded for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Mar 4, 2009)

RIP Warriors


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 4, 2009)

RIP.  Swift recovery for those injured Soldiers.


----------



## tova (Mar 4, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in peace..


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in Peace


----------



## car (Mar 5, 2009)

Had a conversation at dinner tonight about coutries whose troops where actually engaged in this war..........

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 5, 2009)

car said:


> *Had a conversation at dinner tonight about coutries whose troops where actually engaged in this war..........*
> 
> RIP



I think that topic comes up around soldiers of those Nations that are actually engaged in war, I know it's come up around my dinner table and many a friends table...


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 6, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 6, 2009)

Blessings to the ones they left behind! May the Lords Host carry them GRANDLY into Heaven. Where some day they will be reunited with their loved ones!

RIP our Northern Brothers!!!


----------

